# does anyone have this?



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

I HAVE A SLUGGISH PITUITARY WITH MY HASHIMOTO'S AND I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE ELSE HAS THIS CONDITION ALONG WITH THEIR HASHIMOTO'S? HOW DO YOU DEAL WITH THE PEOPLE AROUND YOU WHO DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY YOU FEEL SO BAD AND THINK THEY KNOW HOW TO FIX YOUR CONDITION, WHEN THEY HAVE NEVER EXPERIENCED HASHIMOTO'S? YOU MAY SEE MY ORIGINAL POST (NEED ANSWERS). ONE MORE QUESTION. MY ENDO TOLD ME I HAVE A VERY ANGRY THYROID BUT SHE DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING ABOUT NODULES, SHE DID SAY SHE DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING THAT LOOKED LIKE CANCER, WHAT DOES THE ANGRY COMMENT MEAN? AFTER SHE BUMPED MY SYNTHROID TO 175MCG I NOTICED THE SWELLING IN MY THYROID SEEMS TO BE GOING DOWN, BUT I STILL HAVE SEVERE FATIGUE, CAN'T HARDLY GET OUT OF THE BED, EVEN THOUGH I JUST TOOK MY TESTOSTERONE 3 DAYS AGO, VIT D 10,000IU EVERY DAY, LIQUID B-12. I GUESS THE LEXAPRO COULD BE CAUSING SOME OF THIS, BUT I HAVE TERRIBLE ANXIETY AND I AM ONLY TAKING 5MG OF THIS. IS THERE A BETTER ANXIETY MEDICINE THAN THIS? AND FINALLY DOES ANYONE TAKE ATTENOLOL FOR A FAST HEART RATE? THIS HAPPENS IN THE AFTERNOON AFTER MY BODY IS GOOD AND AWAKE AND I HAVE EATEN, I HAVE TO TAKE 12.5 MG FOR THIS. A LOT OF QUESTIONS, BUT SOME HOW I HAVE GOT TO GET THIS BETTER, I MEAN I NEED TO BE ABLE TO GO AND WORK ON A CONSISTENT BASIS. I HAVE BEEN FIGHTING THIS SINCE SEPT. 2011, BUT I SUSPECT I HAD BEEN DEALING WITH IT FOR MUCH LONGER. THANKS FOR ANY INPUT.hugs4hugs4hugs4hugs4


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you had your Vir D checked, Ferritin? Both those can contribute to fatigue and many who have thyroid issues are low in both.

Typing in all caps is yelling - did you know that? Very hard to read also.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

What kind of doctor [specialty] is prescribing the Lexapro?

Your Atenolol could be causing the sluggishness.


----------



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

sorry about the all caps, don't mean to yell, although i'm yelling inside alot at having to deal with this, anyway Sorry. yes my vit d is low i'm taking 10000iu everyday in liquid d3 because i can't absorb d2, this was prescribed by endo, she also prescribed 10mg of lexapro, i'm dividing that in half 10 really put me out. on the attenolol, i get up in the morning and my heart rate is a little slow(50 to 60bpm), after i eat it starts to go up and if i don't take the 12.5mg it will get where i stand up my heart rate will go up to 110-120 when i stand, but the attenolol relieves this. i had my ferritin checked when this all started because my dad has hemachromatosis, it checked middle of range.


----------

